# BVI First Time Concerns



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm sure this has been addressed, but am having trouble locating any specific information. I am looking at doing a bareboat charter in the BVIs through Conch Charters on their Benetau 323 next June. Right now, it would just be my wife and I doing the charter. Experience wise, I have ASA 101, 103, and 104. I sail regularly on inland lakes. I owned a Catalina 22 for three years and now have a Catalina 25. 

My concern isn't sailing a boat that size....I did my 104 class on a Catalina 30. My main concern is mainly docking/anchoring/mooring. The crux of my question is when doing a charter, what is the ratio of mooring to anchoring to docking while out on charter? We utilize mooring balls on the lake I sail, so I am relatively comfortable picking up a mooring ball. However, I rarely anchor so that gives me some concern if I need to do it on charter (and when I do anchor it is for a short period of time). Docking I think I will feel comfortable.

From what I have read, most of the popular places have moorings but you have to get in relatively early to get a spot. Should I be expecting to anchor a lot and should it give me any concern? Anything else I should consider? This will be my first charter.


----------



## Subaqua (Jul 14, 2013)

BVI.. you can figure about 100% mooring unless you arrive a bit late to a popular mooring field.. then, have a plan for moving to the next bay and a different mooring. The availability of moorings varies during the seasons.

I know you're not comfortable dropping anchor.. but get shallow, put out plenty of scope, after it sets, bear down a bit. I always trust the anchor way more than any mooring. I don't sleep as well on a mooring for sure. The worst thing about anchoring in the BVI's is all the fricken mooring fields.

Docking.. you'll be at the dock twice. when you arrive, and when you leave.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

On our trip to BVI we did mooring balls every night. I didn't want to anchor because I was unfamiliar with bottom conditions there. For all I know, I'd drop the hook on a coral reef and get assessed a big fine. We had one night when we got the last mooring ball in the field (at Trellis Bay), but we were arriving late. Unless you're there in holiday season, it should not be a problem.

Docking is a non-issue, as long as you have the skills to slowly pull up to the fuel dock. Upon returning Sunsail required that I do this, and their guy just jumped on to take her into the slip. At the beginning, they also pulled the boat out of the slip for me because it was windy and the bow was getting pushed over in the wrong direction. So if you're uncomfortable pulling into or out of the slip, just ask them to do it for you. They'd probably prefer it that way because they'll get you out of the fairway and into the slip a lot faster then if you do it yourself.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

If you are not comfortable anchoring then this cruise you should anchor every night. I would include every lunch stop but many are great snorkeling spits like The Indians where you r required to pick up a mooring ball. 

Treat a charter boat as a Rent-A-Car where it's doesn't really matter it you run over a kerb. Use it to. Learn many facets you can't on your home puddle. I would include getting outside the islands into some rough water. Damn fine experience.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Mark has some good advice on using the time to get comfortable with new things. I will put my anchoring technique down below, but you must have done it in 104. The only caveat is that you should ask/understand what ground tackle is available aboard. At least one bareboat I had in the BVI (I think it was Horizon), forbid anchoring. Sure enough, the ground tackle wasn't very substantial.

If you arrive in most mooring fields before 2pm, you'll like get a mooring. An exception is Great Harbour on Jost Van Dyke, the home of Foxy's, where noon is the likely deadline. But you can anchor in 50 ft of water just south of the mooring field. Many do. I have several times. Or move around the corner to Little Harbour. Personally, I prefer to sail in the morning anyway, so I can enjoy where I'm going in the afternoon. 

Here's my anchor method. 

First, determine your scope. What's is the distance from the top of your bow roller to the sea bed at High Tide. Note, this is not the number on your depth sounder. Ask if the depth sounder is set to display water under keel and add your draft, if it is. The this has to be adjusted to high tide, plus the distance from the surface to your bow roller. This is 1X scope.

Motor into the wind, to your drop location. Coast up to it. It's least stressful, if you find a spot that does not have another boat in your lee. If that's not possible, be sure to allow enough room to fall back on your rode and not end up on top of their anchor, if possible. Not always possible. Drop 2X scope.

Let the boat drift back in the wind. You will likely end up sideways at some point. When the bow begins to point back into the wind, you've straightened out the rode, so it's not all bunched on top of the anchor (presumably). Let out another 2X and wait again for the bow to come around. At this point, put the engine in idle reverse to insure the anchor sets. I'm sure you learned to take a bearing on something. I also like to see the SOG on the GPS go to zero, keeping in mind that swing may show a tenth of knot, on and off. 

If she is set, then shift to neutral and let out a total of 5X for all chain rode, or 7X for rope (you already have 4X out). Sometimes, it doesn't set on the first try. Don't feel like you might if you botched a docking. Failed sets happen regularly, pull it up and try again. Once the full scope is out, then back down on the anchor with your engine in higher revs, to be sure it is set well. You may want to set a snubber, prior to this high rpm set. More scope is always better, but if you have neighbors, it more appropriate to leave it to these, as that's what they should be doing and moving in unison is necessary. 

Stay aboard for at least 30 mins to be sure all is good. In the BVIs, you should be able to snorkel over most anchorages and see your set visually too. I also recommend downloading an anchor alarm on your smartphone or tablet. One with a persistence line will show if you are dragging. 

Finally, don't be afraid to take a longer dinghy ride to position yourself in a less stressful anchorage spot. It kills me to see everyone all bunched up as close to shore as possible. However, the most protected spots have filled up with moorings, so you may see some fetch the further out you get. 

Enjoy it. The BVIs are the simplest place to sail between islands that I can think of.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minne is such a sook. 
The real way to anchor off Foxys is to drive the boat very slowly, v e r y slowly until you hit bottom. Back up 10 feet and drop the anchor and jump into the dinghy go for beer. 

What's so difficult about that?? 

Experienced people drive faster. 

☺


----------



## BillMoran (Oct 1, 2016)

I've never chartered before, so maybe I'm ignorant ...

But I would think the charter company would have information about common destinations and the like? If _I_ owned a charter company, I would have entire booklets on how to best enjoy your time on our boat in our cruising grounds. Since a lot of charter companies seem to have close associations with sailing schools (when they aren't outright the same thing) I would also expect them to offer combination packages: i.e. a 1-day anchoring course then charter the boat for the rest of the week.

Maybe I'm just more customer focused than most?


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Since you're using Conch you wont have to do any docking at all, even the first and last day. At least that was my experience with them. A staffer takes the boat off the dock with you aboard, and has you pick up one of their mooring balls, I'm assuming to make sure you know how. A dingy then comes and picks him up. 

Same deal with the last day. You call them and they tell you to grab a mooring and a dingy drops off a guy that brings it in to the fuel pumps to fill 'er up. I've only chartered with them once, but I assume this is their standard practice unless they judged me as an inexperienced dock-crasher or something and gave me special dumb-dumb treatment. 

That only leaves you with having to dock if you need fuel during the charter, which is highly unlikely unless you're doing a whole lot of motoring.

One piece of advice for you I wish I'd had: Bring lots of cash, or at least get all you'll need ashore before you shove off the first day. We erroneously assumed all the various islands would have ATMs. They don't.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Minnewaska said:


> Mark has some good advice on using the time to get comfortable with new things. I will put my anchoring technique down below, but you must have done it in 104. The only caveat is that you should ask/understand what ground tackle is available aboard. At least one bareboat I had in the BVI (I think it was Horizon), forbid anchoring.  Sure enough, the ground tackle wasn't very substantial.
> 
> If you arrive in most mooring fields before 2pm, you'll like get a mooring. An exception is Great Harbour on Jost Van Dyke, the home of Foxy's, where noon is the likely deadline. But you can anchor in 50 ft of water just south of the mooring field. Many do. I have several times. Or move around the corner to Little Harbour. Personally, I prefer to sail in the morning anyway, so I can enjoy where I'm going in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the late afternoon, sundowner charterbeater show at Great Harbor. Totally scoured bottom, no good holding. And in come the boats to take up the limited space, and, ultimately, drag down on each other, in various stages of intoxication.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well this certainly eased my fears. I guess I should be more concerned about other drunks than actually anchoring! 

Guess I'll go ahead and book this charter and have some fun!


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Can't imagine that there is much of a problem finding a mooring in June. But the skipper is still responsible for secure holding, so it is prudent to dive on the mooring to make sure it is sound. There have been incidents where the mooring were past due for maintenance and broke loose. It isn't a frequent occurrence, so no need to get overly anxious, as long as you know there are no guarantees.

If you check the cruising guides, there are anchorages, such as Benures Bay (Norman Island) where you can usually get a good anchor set if you follow the advice in an earlier post. Just beware that as you get closer to shore, you can get backwinded, due to the steep terrain, and the boat will swing in a direction different than the prevailing wind. Then you'll need to watch any near neighbors to avoid close encounters of the wrong kind.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Make sure you have operating fans.
Sleeping is healthy.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

fallard said:


> If you check the cruising guides, there are anchorages, such as Benures Bay (Norman Island) where you can usually get a good anchor set if you follow the advice in an earlier post. Just beware that as you get closer to shore, you can get backwinded, due to the steep terrain, and the boat will swing in a direction different than the prevailing wind. Then you'll need to watch any near neighbors to avoid close encounters of the wrong kind.


What is a recommended cruising guide? Step 1 was to get an answer to my OP, now need to book the boat and start to plan the trip.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

RegisteredUser said:


> Make sure you have operating fans.
> Sleeping is healthy.


Brings up another question. How hot should I expect it to be early June in the cabin at night?


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Cincy020 said:


> What is a recommended cruising guide? Step 1 was to get an answer to my OP, now need to book the boat and start to plan the trip.


For the US and British Virgin Islands, the go-to guide has been the one by the Scotts. Check it out at https://www.amazon.com/2017-2018-Cruising-Guide-Virgin-Islands/dp/0997854006.

The charterers usually have this guide on the boat, along with a chart, but you would do well to buy your own copy of the guide for advance planning, along with a waterproof Imray-Iolare A231 chart of the Virgin Islands (Imray - Iolaire).

For navigation during your charter, you might consider Garmin Blue Chart Mobile for your iPad/iPhone. That would require buying the Navionics charts for it. You also should sign up with Active Captain to get crowd sourced information on the various anchorages.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Cincy020 said:


> Brings up another question. How hot should I expect it to be early June in the cabin at night?


Expect it to be 80ish at night give or take a few degrees, which wouldn't be that bad if it weren't for the humidity being between 70-80% on average.

It depends on your own level of comfort, but we were pretty miserable at night even with fans and windscoops. We'll be getting boats with A/C for any future trips in BVI from now on.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I strongly suggest booking through a broker. They know all the best deals, offer better travel insurance rates, and have a lot of leverage if you should run into problems with your boat. Ed Hamilton is good, and upon booking they will send you a free copy of Scotts Criusing Guide.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hot at night? Sleep on deck  Wonderful


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

twoshoes said:


> .....Bring lots of cash, or at least get all you'll need ashore before you shove off the first day. We erroneously assumed all the various islands would have ATMs. They don't.


Everyone takes credit/debit cards. Have some cash for the mooring fees and sundries, but no need to bring a wad.

Bring more than one. Carry one, leave one aboard.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> I strongly suggest booking through a broker. They know all the best deals, offer better travel insurance rates, and have a lot of leverage if you should run into problems with your boat. Ed Hamilton is good, and upon booking they will send you a free copy of Scotts Criusing Guide.


I've done both. Ed Hamilton is very good. I believe they get paid 10% of the charter fee, which is the fairly standard discount given to returning clients. I suspect clients that book direct get a better pick of the fleet. The one time I used them, our boat was fine, but it was the oldest of the few identical hulls. Could have been coincidence.

I would still recommend them to anyone who doesn't have the time to scour the options to find what they want, or are inexperienced and don't understand the notably different value propositions of the various operations. Some are budget, some are high end, some are location, some are all in, some are a la carte.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

The biggest risk for the OP is that he has way too much experience to charter in the BVI's. My experience there is that average charterer has never been on a boat of any kind before .

Have fun, don't worry, be happy. Anchor Mark's style if you do, but you probably will never anchor there because they filled every bay **** a block with moorings. Arrive early because the people who have never been on boats before will not be worried like you are about anchoring (responsibly), but will instead have no idea what that heavy thing on the bow is for so will need to somehow connect their boat to a ball if they even are able to "drive" the boat to the ball at high speed and have their wife grab it as they go by at 7 knots, while screaming at her because she was unable to accomplish this task..........which points out another advantage of arriving early, poor a nice drink and sit back for the show.

Real risks to the OP, sun burn and hangovers.

Have fun!


----------



## sailordoc89 (Sep 2, 2017)

You will be absolutely fine. It is like chartering in a sailing version of Disneyland. Mooring ball to mooring ball, very low stress. You'll have a blast.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

The Beneteau 323 has a 42 gal water tank. We never drink tank water--we buy gallon jugs for cooking and drinking)--but we like a shower after snorkeling, which is a daily event for us. Two people can easily deplete that tank in a 3 days on this basis, especially if you are using soap/shower gel.

To conserve water for showers, recommend the OP brings a sunshower. Otherwise he might want to dock the boat for a water fill at a place like Virgin Gorda Yacht Harbour (Spanish Town) or Marina Cay. There are other options, like Saba Rock in North Sound, and elsewhere. The trickiest docking would be at a place like Spanish Town, where you can expect to dock in a slip in a cross wind, whereas Marina Cay & Saba Rock are approached with more maneuvering room, like a fuel dock.

We like the Spanish Town stop, not only for water, but primarily to afford us senior citizens a more civilized approach to The Baths (taxi, but you can walk the couple of miles if you prefer), provisioning, and restaurants, like Top of the Baths and Coco Maya (more taxis for these restaurants). Coco Maya ($$$) is our current favorite, but you also have some of the local options that are very reasonable.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You will definitely want more fresh water along the way. Many/most of the fuel docks are huge and easy to land. They are used to the very, very inexperienced. Call ahead and they always have someone waiting to help. They assume you'll break their dock otherwise.  Somehow, I often find myself wanting to top up at Bitter End Yacht Club. Very long, typically well protected dock. 

You will pay for water by the gallon, but just plan for it. One more $20 bill on an expensive vacation is nothing. Obviously, be reasonable with usage, but don't act like you're in prison. Take a shower and do your dishes. It's vacation.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

When I was there in 2013 Saba Rock offered free water if you took a mooring ball with them. That is a good deal, because topping off water alone can cost as much as a mooring ball. Might be a good place for a mid week stay.


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Everyone takes credit/debit cards. Have some cash for the mooring fees and sundries, but no need to bring a wad.
> 
> Bring more than one. Carry one, leave one aboard.


Yes, we used credit cards everywhere we could, but after a couple of days, the mooring fees, trash pick up, and ice delivery were going through the couple hundred bucks we'd brought fast enough that we'd need to re-up at an ATM before the trip was done. The problem was there weren't any except back on Tortola. We just assumed there would be.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> When I was there in 2013 Saba Rock offered free water if you took a mooring ball with them. That is a good deal, because topping off water alone can cost as much as a mooring ball. Might be a good place for a mid week stay.


I think that's still the case. It's a good deal. The only downside is their mooring field and dock are pretty exposed, if it's blowing snot. The surrounding reef knocks the waves down, but it's still pretty choppy.

I've only beeen in the winter. June may be different.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> I think that's still the case. It's a good deal. The only downside is their mooring field and dock are pretty exposed, if it's blowing snot. The surrounding reef knocks the waves down, but it's still pretty choppy.
> 
> I've only beeen in the winter. June may be different.


The wind statistics for the BVI show the Christmas winds with 25-30 kts out of the NE. As the year progresses, the winds move around gradually until they are 15-20 kts out of the SE in June, according to Moorings.

We've been to the Virgins perhaps a dozen times over the years, but always in March or early April. We've been to Saba Rock for the free water and ice and didn't have a problem with the seas when docking. But Saba Rock would be moving into the lee of Virgin Gorda by June, so it should be a piece of cake.

BTW, Leverick Bay had a similar deal nearby in North Sound.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I didn't read through all the posts but should the OP wish to dock at Virgin Gorda Yacht Basin, the dockmaster walked me through docking so I looked like a pro. It was my first time docking a 40+ foot boat and he guided me in stern first so quietly and effortlessly that the cat next to us cheered thinking I was that good. The key is to do whatever he says despite what your instincts may tell you. He knows the marina. He knows what needs to be done. And he's a nice guy. We spent some time just talking to him since we were there for two nights.

If you need to do laundry (up a hill), stock up on provisions (right there at the marina), shower, take some time ashore, I recommend VGYB. We usually schedule a stop there halfway through the charter.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

So I guess my op should have addressed the REAL concerns: i.e. 1) How freaking hot am I going to be without A/C, 2) How quick am I going to go through fresh water, and 3) How am I going to dodge other idiot sailors in the mooring fields? Makes me feel a ton better and brought up two things that I didn't think about (sleeping and water).

What do you all budget for daily money (i.e. mooring fees, food, drinks, etc). I was ballparking $100 per person per day for food/drink (figure eat breakfast and lunch on board, dinner out half the time)? Then maybe $50 per day on the other stuff?


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

Well if you want answers to your real questions.....

In June, you can sleep quite comfortably without A/C - especially if you have a wind scoop. However, it rains for 10 minutes in the middle of the night, almost every night, in my experience so be ready to jump up and shut the hatches for a short while. I have no A/C on my boat when away from the dock (it only runs on shore power) and I do not miss it.

We get through 2 gallons per day per person - using one gallon for rinsing off after washing in the sea (aka swimming) and a second gallon of general purpose (hard to allocate but mostly in the galley and hand washing after using the heads). We buy 4 gallons of drinking water per person per week and that seems to work if you also have a liter of rum and 12 ginger beers per person per week (plus several limes each) to quench your thirst when water just does not cut it.

I have never had a problem finding a mooring when I wanted one during June in the BVI. During peak season, noon seems to be when the popular destinations fill but in June, the world is your oyster (except perhaps Anegada).

Your budget seems more than adequate, especially if you are not including provisions eaten onboard rather than going to bars and restaurants every night.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Cincy020 said:


> ..1) How freaking hot am I going to be without A/C.............


It's the Caribbean, it's hot. Everyone is hot. Everyone is wearing as little as possible and everyone looks like they've been on a sailboat for a week. You'll be fine. You'll likely find that your standards change a little. Don't worry, be happy, routinely comes to mind.



> 2) How quick am I going to go through fresh water..............


I plan for 1 gal per person per day. That for coffee, drinking and cooking. I've always had a couple of gallons left at the end of the week, which I prefer to worrying on my last couple of days of vacation.



> 3) How am I going to dodge other idiot sailors in the mooring fields? .....


You can't get away from the idiots. Stay vigilant.



> What do you all budget for daily money (i.e. mooring fees, food, drinks, etc). I was ballparking $100 per person per day for food/drink (figure eat breakfast and lunch on board, dinner out half the time)? Then maybe $50 per day on the other stuff?


This is a very personal thing. Your budget is reasonable, but not clear whether it includes groceries or just eating out and spending money. Groceries are very expensive. I've never liked the charter company provision packages and shop for my own. I now use a shopping service, which meets us at the marina shortly after we arrive. Last winter, we spent nearly $1000 on provisions for 4 people for 7 days, which included both food and booze. Dinning out was additional, which we also did routinely. We ate at least half our dinners ashore and maybe a lunch or two. Happy hour was a nearly daily event. It adds up.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

Guess I should modify my OP again......guess my "concern" should have been how long will it take the BVIs to recover after a direct hit from a Cat 5 hurricane. Absolutely terrible what happened down there yesterday (and all the other islands). I couldn't imagine going through that. I almost booked my charter three days before Irma hit....guess it was good to hold off.

What are other good charter spots in the Caribbean that weren't ravaged by Irma?


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Cincy020 said:


> Guess I should modify my OP again......guess my "concern" should have been how long will it take the BVIs to recover after a direct hit from a Cat 5 hurricane. Absolutely terrible what happened down there yesterday (and all the other islands). I couldn't imagine going through that. I almost booked my charter three days before Irma hit....guess it was good to hold off.
> 
> What are other good charter spots in the Caribbean that weren't ravaged by Irma?


They are incredibly resilient, and your charter will go forward as planned. By next spring, everything will be pretty much as "normal" as it can get. The will NEED your business, so please, don't forsake them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen them hit by hurricanes before. I've seen some establishments burned down (twice) and recover pretty quickly. Some places, like Foxy,s, which took a direct hit, aren't much more than a grass roof and sand floor. There is a commercial kitchen and more infrastecuture than meets the eye. 

I'm anxious to see how quickly the the VIs recover from the single largest hurricane they've ever experienced. Especially when access to building supplies is likely to be stressed by mainland US rebuilding. 

Generally, I bet on resilience. This time, I'm not placing a bet yet. I've put in a couple of notes to people I know down there. Haven't heard back from any.


----------



## Cincy020 (Mar 19, 2013)

VIEXILE said:


> They are incredibly resilient, and your charter will go forward as planned. By next spring, everything will be pretty much as "normal" as it can get. The will NEED your business, so please, don't forsake them.


I hope you are right. I'm really more interested in the sailing and snorkeling aspect versus the getting drunk part of the BVIs (although I wouldn't mind a few beers!). Wonder what the mooring fields will be like after this tho.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

The mooring fields will be fine. Just be aware of the reefs when entering or leaving a harbor like White Bay or Cane Garden, or if you go to Anegada. There are no mooring balls available at Great Harbor (Foxy's), White Bay or Cane Garden. The harbor at Foxy's is scoured rock bottom, no good holding. O.K. at White Bay, a little scoured at Cane Garden. 

At this point, having communicated with people on St. Thomas today, it may well be that Hurricane Marilyn was actually more devastating. Not to minimize anything, but Marilyn pulled a NE quadrant dance and spawned dozens of tornadoes in the hills. This one they got the south side. Still no word from the East end of St. Thomas, Coral Bay or any of St. John. Don't know how the Lagoon fared, nor Red Hook.


----------



## 22catcapri (Feb 21, 2017)

We have a live-aboard week planned with Offshore Sailing School out of Road Town. 
They called us today regarding our early November classes. They said they are still "go." 

We know that things will be a bit rough when we get there, but we also know that our commerce there will be helpful. We can't wait.

However, there is still Jose! I hope for their sake he takes a quick right and leaves them alone.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

VIEXILE said:


> .....The harbor at Foxy's is scoured rock bottom, no good holding........


I've anchored a few times at Great Harbor, just south of the mooring field and have held just fine. Albeit, in 50ft of water and more exposed to wrap around wave action from the southeastern point.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Wait 'til you hook one of those giant chucks of coral. She's scoured, but we've spent the night on the hook. The danger is all those boats that don't know what they're doing, swinging, not contemplating the lie of those already on the hook when they drop, etc. Foxy's, by the way, I'm told, is gone. I'm betting he and Tess are in Australia right now. At least I'm hoping that's where the Callwoods are.

Update: Just got a text from JVD. Jost is shot. The Soggy Dollar . . . nothing. The photo looks like a back bayou with no standing buildings and cars piled up in standing water.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, others dragging or setting over your lie is concern there.

I had a feeling that Foxy's was gone. Especially when I heard White Bay was leveled, immediately next door. I just brought a friend there for the first time in 30 years, who stuffed one of his cards up into the thatch roofing over the bar. He's bummed to think of it wiped out. 

I've seen very few pics from the BVIs, not even from their local media.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hot at night? Sleep on deck  Wonderful


 Sleeping on deck is the best way to insure several squalls pass over, which saves saves water and time! You awake freshly bathed, ready to join my Australian friend at Foxie's as it opens.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Cincy020 said:


> Guess I should modify my OP again.
> What are other good charter spots in the Caribbean that weren't ravaged by Irma?


So far, in an exceptionally severe hurricane season, the Windward Islands have been spared. I would suggest that the Grenadines would be the best alternate choice, if we continue to dodge the bullet.
I do not foresee a swift return to 'business as usual' in the Virgin Islands. Irma has driven a knife deep into the heart of the charter business there and I believe it will take a considerable amount of time and money to bring it back to life.
Not only are all the local businesses impacted, but the charter companies' staff will be out of work for long enough that they will need to seek other employment. Just looking at the one picture of Paraquita Bay (don't forget Texas and possibly Florida/Georgia/South Carolina in dire straights as well), it appears that several insurance companies may go under, leaving their customers high and dry.
The USVI may get help from the US federal government, but none of the West Indian islands have that to fall back upon. Investors will be cautious, as climate change scientists are forecasting more frequent and stronger storms, in the near future.
We may be looking at a complete restructuring of the charter industry, with smaller, more manageable fleets of bareboats with pricier charters. I just don't see fleets of hundreds of bareboats being even insurable after this.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Cincy020 said:


> .....
> What are other good charter spots in the Caribbean that weren't ravaged by Irma?


May also consider the Abacos. Looks like they will be spared.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've read that Branson's house on Necker Island was destroyed. Bitter End Yacht Club acknowledged extensive damage. I'm imagining that Saba Rock was leveled. White Bay in JVD was leveled. There is so much more that is unreported.

I'm sure that operations will resume in some form, but I have to believe that the cruising grounds will be unrecognizable to those of us that have been for years.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Reading the BVI Community Board Facebook group, most islands were not spared. Many, many posts of people looking for friends and relatives. I watched video of the Defence Secretary begging the British government for help during an interview to which the UK reporter commented something like "But you're all rich down there." Meaning, why do you need the government's help? Lawd.

Videos posted by those on the islands were heart wrenching. The infrastructure is in shreds after Irma's eye went through Road Town, Tortola.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Cincy020 said:


> ...
> 
> What are other good charter spots in the Caribbean that weren't ravaged by Irma?


Looks like Jose is trending slightly south of Irma's path. I think I'd hold off until it passes since it seems to be on a path to wipe out what Irma missed unless you plan on trying well south of the northern chain of islands.

And there is a tropical wave forming behind Jose.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

SUre the BVI and St Marten charter ops are mostly toast. But many islands are fine. Antigua Guadeloupe Dominica Martinique St Lucia St Vincent Bequia Canouan Union Island Carriacou Grenada are essentially untouched so far. 

Antigua Guadeloupe Martinique St Lucia St Vincent Bequia Union Island and Grenada all have charter boat operators. Book early this year! A huge chunk of the charter boat stock is sunk.


----------

